# PB6 repair parts



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Anyone find a replacement pot for the repair of a PB6?

Supplier, part number, price, TYVM

Tried to wade through the Mouser catalog....LOL

Miz


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is one from KTA.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Anyone find a replacement pot for the repair of a PB6?
> 
> Supplier, part number, price, TYVM
> 
> ...


Yep, a few times. I don't recall source but it is not the usual electronic parts suppliers. It was parts suppliers to the user industry like fork truck or buggy parts.

It obviously is a special custom pot with like about an 80 degree throw instead of the typical 270 or whatever. So they get like 30 or 40 bucks for them.

They are only good for a million wipes or so. A friend, RIP, wore one out in about 6 or 7 years in his mobility scooter. That could be a source. Check with a service place for those.

I do recall actually finding a source using google. It took a while 

major


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

KTA has them for $16.50 here:

http://www.kta-ev.com/Curtis_Pot_Element_0_5_k_Ohm_p/98191.htm

I was considering getting one when I decide to tune my regenerative braking but that is a ways away. I have to put some miles on my car first.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Miz here is a link for the pb6 pot

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/po-sy83716.htm


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Thx everyone, BUT:

CLoud wants $19.95 /pot and 12.00 shipping...

KTA wants $16.50 /pot and 14.00 shipping.

When I go to UPS they have a $5.00 envelope for anything that fits inside...

What gives with these guys?

Thx Major, I will look here in my area for mobility parts.(Maybe local pick up too)

Miz


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.tecknowledgey.com/curtis.../curtis-98191-potentiometer-0-to-5k-ohms.html

I've bought from these guys and they're great.


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Thx everyone, BUT:
> 
> CLoud wants $19.95 /pot and 12.00 shipping...
> 
> KTA wants $16.50 /pot and 14.00 shipping.


KTA want's $5.10 for shipping to Oregon. Maybe it depends where you are?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I just ran their shipping estimator and that is what I got.

BTW: I did order one. I didnt want to take the chance of buying the wrong thing several times from cheaper sources.

Miz


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

Otmar said:


> KTA want's $5.10 for shipping to Oregon. Maybe it depends where you are?


After posting this I went to checkout and the amount doubled, some sort of bug in the system. I have not yet heard back from my email to them about it.


----------

